# Calais port currently closed



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Port of Calais is closed at moment due to French industrial action
Very little info saw it on my local news and DM has a post
Ian


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

An update from DM http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-148883/French-truckers-strike-fails-block-port.html

"French truckers' strike fails to block port"


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Ray 4 minutes ago from p&O

The Port of Calais is closed due to the French Fisherman Blockade. Currently no ships movements in the Port. We'll keep you updated.

Ian


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

One strike I'm fully in favour of. Bloody Dutch and their barbaric fishing practices.

tony


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

update from daily mail

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/re...-block-port-Calais-protest-pulse-fishing.html

Ian


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

A live updated map showing fishing boats.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Another.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

icer said:


> update from daily mail
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/re...-block-port-Calais-protest-pulse-fishing.html
> 
> Ian


So if they have a problem with Dutch fishing practice why are they blockading Calais not Rotterdam?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Update.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Devonboy said:


> So if they have a problem with Dutch fishing practice why are they blockading Calais not Rotterdam?


The Dutch land their catch at Calais.


----------

